# Aria Giovanni at Import Expo, Dallas on May 3rd



## DriftBNR32 (Apr 5, 2003)

I just found out that Aria Giovanni is going to be at the IE carshow in Dallas. Anyone going?

Also, their new website with tickets and show registration is www.importexposhow.com

Haha damn shes hot… www.ariagiovanni.com


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, shes hot


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Man that's tempting but my girlfriend would probably get mad if I went up there to see them...err...her.


----------



## MisterRatone (Sep 18, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *ya, shes hot *


Yeah she is fine but one time i seen her on blind date and she is tore up without her make up on. I thought she was a pornstar but i never seen her PhuK anyone. I call her a fake pornstar.
It's all good though she still is hot with make up on.


----------



## DriftBNR32 (Apr 5, 2003)

yea i would definitely slam her if i had the chance haha. Damn someone whos going needs to take pictures of this chick and post them up on here.

Heres the radio ad for the show they sent me:

Once again it’s on! 

The ultimate lifestyle event of the year finally makes it’s stop in Dallas! 

The Import Expo custom car show will be held Saturday May 3rd at the Dallas Convention Center. 

Come check out hundreds of cars, trucks, and sport bikes, as they battle it out for over $45,000 in cash and prizes. 

Watch skateboarders throw down sick tricks in the Urban Riot Gear Clothing and Ride Company skate contest. 

From playing inflatable and video games to R/C car racing, you can do it all! 

Watch breakdancers duke it out and MC freestylers battle hte mic for some phat cash!! 

Did we forget to mention that there will be a mens and ladies booty contest too? 

Special guest appearances include an authentic R34 Nissan Skyline GTR, the Nitrous Xpress Nissan Silvia S15, and the debut of L.J. Garcia’s newest creation. 

For the fellas, the Import Expo proudly presents a special guest appearance from the the lovely ARIA GIOVANNI! 

For more information or to purchase advanced tickets log on to www.importexposhow.com. 

Brought to you in part by Falken Tires, JC Whitney, Crutchfield, Livewire Car Audio, Ezekiel Clothing, Vinyl Mayhem, the D1 Grand Prix, and Finestwomen.com. 

Don’t miss the Import Expo on Saturday May 3 at the Dallas Convention Center. 

www.importexposhow.com

BE THERE!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

who cares what she looks like without make up on, its not like you can see her in the dark. and when i wake up in the morning my visions all blurry anyhow /cackle.


----------

